# Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)



## Zex_EndBoss (25. August 2014)

*Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Yo, dies hier wird ein ULTRA SILENT HIGH END PC MOD 

Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Tagebühern usw. aus aber ich werde einfach normal posten und infos schreiben.

PC:
i5 4690K
R9 290 Vapor-X
Asus Maximus VII Ranger Z97
2x4Gb Crucial Blastix 1600mhz Ultra low Profile (15mm hoch <3)

Kühlung:
13 Noctua Lüfter davon 4/13 sind in den Kühlern verbaut.
Noctua NH-D15
Prolimatech MK-26 Black Edition

Ich will mein PC so leise wie möglich haben.

Bilder:
Altes Gehäuse vs Neues Gehäuse (Neu= Das Große) ^.^
Kühler + Lüfter eingebaut
Kühler + Lüfter eingebaut (Teil 2 Bessere Bilder.) 

Liste:
1x Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140x140x25mm 800 U/min 12 dB(A) braun/beige (Für Netzteil da nur 3Pin)
2x Arctic Cooling 4pol Molex PWM-Adapter für Grafikkarten (ORACO-OR00701-BU) (Für Grafikkarte)
1x Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler (CPU Kühler)
2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140x140x25mm 300-1500 U/min 24 dB(A) braun/beige
6x Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 18 dB(A) braun/beige
----------------------------------
Ca. 290€

Da kommt noch der MK-26 Kühler + 2 Lüfter = + ca. 70€




Alter Thread: 



Spoiler



Moin,
ich mach diesen Thread in "Luftkühlung" auf, weil ich sehr gute Luftkühlung verbauen werde:

Noctua NH-D15 + Prolimatech MK-26
und Noctua NF-S12A PWM Lüfter (6 Stück) (120mm)

Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr empfehlen ? Soll auch gut aussehen.

Verlinkt alles was gut ist bis 300€.

Es wäre auch super wenn die Grafikkarte frische kalte luft bekommen würde


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Wie wär`s damit:


Thermaltake Core V71 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1B6-00F1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die Hardware friert schon vor dem Einbau Mal im Ernst, ein Midi wie das Fractal Arc 2/Corsair 450D/Coolermaster 690 III mit 1-2 einblasenden Lüftern, sowie einem ausblasendem Quirl hinten oben und *vielleicht* noch einen im Deckel (ebenfalls ausblasend) reichen für die meiste Hardware dicke aus...

Gruß


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wie wär`s damit:
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Core V71 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1B6-00F1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Digga ich hab mich in dich verliebt <3  ich wollte ca. von einem Jahr oder so zu 90% so eine Case bauen O.o Zwei XXL Lüfter vorne, zwei XXL lüfter oben XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
YEEEHAAA DIGGGAAA !!! WIRD GEKAUFT !!!


----------



## gh0st76 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Ich hab das hier.
Carbide Series® Air 540 High Airflow ATX Cube Case

Richtig gutes Gehäuse mit durchdachtem Innenlayout.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Ich überlege wo ich das Netzteil hinpacken Könnte damit ich 2 Lüfter unten einbauen kann und die dann auf die Graka Pusten 

Thermaltake Core V71 mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil

Irgendwelche Ideen ? Alsoo kein Lüfter sollte Verdeckt sein. Bei mir kommt nur die Idee das ich eine Box unter dem Gehäuse anbringen Könnte die beide dann zusammennieten und da unten würde dann halt das Netzteil sein XD


----------



## Kandzi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Ich würde dir auch eher zum Corsair raten. Das Teil is ein Monster


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Ich überlege wo ich das Netzteil hinpacken Könnte damit ich 2 Lüfter unten einbauen kann und die dann auf die Graka Pusten


Das Teil bringt ab Werk so einen enormen Airflow mit, da brauchste keine extra Propeller verbaun Du kannst für freien Durchzug sämtliche Festplattenkäfige entfernen und HDD/SSD seitlich einbaun (Bild 5 per Geizhals).

Dann haste Eiskristalle auf der Pixelschleuder

Gruß


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das Teil bringt ab Werk so einen enormen Airflow mit, da brauchste keine extra Propeller verbaun Du kannst für freien Durchzug sämtliche Festplattenkäfige entfernen und HDD/SSD seitlich einbaun (Bild 5 per Geizhals).
> 
> Dann haste Eiskristalle auf der Pixelschleuder
> 
> Gruß


 
Der wa gut hahah 
Ja das mit den SSDs hab ich gesehen und die HDD-Käfige kommen auch raus, du denkst wie ich bzw. ich wie du 

Ich mach später ein Test, ich teil euch meine Erfahrung mit 14 Noctua Lüftern 
Ich werde auch noch zwei 120mm lüfter in das Seitenteil einbauen damit die Warme luft direkt von der Graka weg gesaugt wird


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Der wa gut hahah
> Ja das mit den SSDs hab ich gesehen und die HDD-Käfige kommen auch raus, du denkst wie ich bzw. ich wie du
> 
> Ich mach später ein Test, ich teil euch meine Erfahrung mit 14 Noctua Lüftern
> Ich werde auch noch zwei 120mm lüfter in das Seitenteil einbauen damit die Warme luft direkt von der Graka weg gesaugt wird


Wie gesagt, weitere Lüfter sind unnötig, es sei denn du willst das Case fliegen sehn Aber ja, ich steh auch auf die dicken Dinger mit ordentlich Airflow. Hatte ja selbst mal ein HAF 932, mein Kühlschrank war eifersüchtig...

Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Ich persönlich fände auch das Corsair wesentlich besser! Ansonsten wäre das Silverstone FT02 ist eines der besten Lukü Gehäuse... Und eindeutig besser verarbeitet.


----------



## micsterni14 (26. August 2014)

Ich nehme an, Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle ;D


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Lautstärke spielt keine Rolle ;D


Die großen Lüfter kann man per Mobo/Lüftersteuerung regeln. Dann hört man nix außer einem relativ leisen Luftstrom bei trotzdem beeindruckendem Airflow. Kann ich von meinem HAF 932 bestätigen

Sicher geht es leiser, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben...

Gruß


----------



## Sam_Bochum (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Fractal Design Define R4.
maximal 7 Lüfter, eingebaute Lüftersteuerung, top Verarbeitung und ordentlich gedämmt.

gruß


----------



## micsterni14 (26. August 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Sicher geht es leiser, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben...
> 
> Gruß




Das ist ja klar Man konnte schon rauslesen das der TE alles Andere dem Superairflow unterordnen will.

Ich habs zbsp genau umgekehrt gemacht, kann mich aber über die Temperaturen nicht beschweren...


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Mic, in diesem Thread geht es doch um bestes Airflow-Gehäuse.
Morgen oder übermorgen wird alles bei mir sein  Ich weiß nicht ob ich die 200mm Lüfter gegen die 120mm tausche, 90% ja  weil die Noctuas TOD leise sind :p


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Morgen oder übermorgen wird alles bei mir sein  Ich weiß nicht ob ich die 200mm Lüfter gegen die 120mm tausche, 90% ja  weil die Noctuas TOD leise sind :p


Hör das Case doch erst einmal Probe. Die großen Schaufler drehen ja von 600-800rpm, meine 200er im HAF 932 waren mit 600rpm (per Mobo) recht ruhig. Logisch, das da trotzdem ein kleines Luftrauschen verblieb, bei der Fördermenge

Dein subjektiver Eindruck von dem Tower (vor allem in Sachen Kühlung/Lautstärke/Verarbeitung) würde mich natürlich sehr interessieren...

Gruß


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hör das Case doch erst einmal Probe. Die großen Schaufler drehen ja von 600-800rpm, meine 200er im HAF 932 waren mit 600rpm (per Mobo) recht ruhig. Logisch, das da trotzdem ein kleines Luftrauschen verblieb, bei der Fördermenge
> 
> Dein subjektiver Eindruck von dem Tower (vor allem in Sachen Kühlung/Lautstärke/Verarbeitung) würde mich natürlich sehr interessieren...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ist doch klar das ich die 200mm teste wenn die zu laut sind kommen Noctuas  3 Oben.. 3 Vorne XD


----------



## Rodolfos (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit 3 Lüftern reicht absolut für top temperaturen.

einer zieht vorne kalte luft rein und einer bläst sie hinten raus sowie einer der sie oben rausbläst. Der CPU Lüfter sollte so positioniert sein das er durch die Lamellen nach hinten raus bläst.


----------



## facehugger (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



Rodolfos schrieb:


> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit 3 Lüftern reicht absolut für top temperaturen.
> 
> einer zieht vorne kalte luft rein und einer bläst sie hinten raus sowie einer der sie oben rausbläst. Der CPU Lüfter sollte so positioniert sein das er durch die Lamellen nach hinten raus bläst.


Der TE hat sich schon entschieden und der Tower ist (glaub ich zumindest) schon unterwegs zu ihm. Vielleicht vor dem posten mal den ganzen Fred durchlesen...

Sonst hast du ja nicht unrecht

Gruß


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*

Was denkt ihr, soll ich aus diesem Thread ein "Tagebuch / Mod" machen ? :p


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, soll ich aus diesem Thread ein "Tagebuch / Mod" machen ? :p


Auf jeden

Gruß


----------



## micsterni14 (28. August 2014)

Sehr gern natürlich, haha 

Das Gehäuse ist echt riesig, aber mir persönlich wäre es echt zu laut.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse für beste Temperaturen.*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Sehr gern natürlich, haha
> 
> Das Gehäuse ist echt riesig, aber mir persönlich wäre es echt zu laut.


 
Ich werde nur Noctua Lüfter verwenden die vom Mainboard gesteuert werden.

Jetzt nur noch bis 01.09.2014 auf Lüfter und Kühler warten und los geht die Silent-Show 

PS. Hab keine Ahnung von Tagebühern, werde einfach Posten XD


----------



## micsterni14 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Also deinen Enthusiasmus in Ehren,

Aber 13 Lüfter?  Und gleichzeit das Ziel "Totenstille"?

Warum ist dein Netzteil so herum eingebaut? Absicht oder übergangsweise?

Bestmögliche Temperaturen und gleichzeitig Totenstille kann man mMn kaum vereinbaren, aber ich lasse mich gern überraschen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Also deinen Enthusiasmus in Ehren,
> 
> Aber 13 Lüfter?  Und gleichzeit das Ziel "Totenstille"?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab ein Tepich  da bekommt er nicht wirklich luft ^^


----------



## micsterni14 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Dann klebst 4 Stücken schwarzes Holz oder so drunter, dann ist 1 oder2 cm höher. Ich hab zbsp sowas drunter gemacht Geizhals Deutschland 
geht aber wohl bei deinem Gehäuse wegen dem Design nicht. 

So herum wie du, würde ich es nicht einbauen


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Dann klebst 4 Stücken schwarzes Holz oder so drunter, dann ist 1 oder2 cm höher. Ich hab zbsp sowas drunter gemacht Geizhals Deutschland
> geht aber wohl bei deinem Gehäuse wegen dem Design nicht.
> 
> So herum wie du, würde ich es nicht einbauen


 
Und wieso ? O.o


----------



## etar (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Und wieso ? O.o



Weil das Netzteil die Luft von der Graka klaut. Bin aber auch der Meinung solang man drehende Lüfter verbaut kann der Pc nicht Silent sein  . Wenn man es leise haben will macht es auch nicht wirklich Sinn an jeder möglichen Öffnung vom Gehäuse Lüfter zu verbauen die Kreuz und Quer pusten. Die besten Ergebnisse hat man noch ganz klassisch vorne Unten Luft rein und hinten Oben Luft wieder raus. 

Hab selber auch nen relativ leisen Rechner gebaut. Im idle laufen dort 3 Noiseblocker Eloops auf  500rpm als Gehäuselüfter, 2 Eloops auf der Graka mit 600rpm und nen 140mm  CPU Lüfter auf 500rpm und wenn ich alles ausgeschaltet habe im Zimmer und Leise bin kann ich trotzdem noch den Airflow hören  im Alltag ist der Rechner aber schön leise.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



etar schrieb:


> Weil das Netzteil die Luft von der Graka klaut. Bin aber auch der Meinung solang man drehende Lüfter verbaut kann der Pc nicht Silent sein  . Wenn man es leise haben will macht es auch nicht wirklich Sinn an jeder möglichen Öffnung vom Gehäuse Lüfter zu verbauen die Kreuz und Quer pusten. Die besten Ergebnisse hat man noch ganz klassisch vorne Unten Luft rein und hinten Oben Luft wieder raus.
> 
> Hab selber auch nen relativ leisen Rechner gebaut. Im idle laufen dort 3 Noiseblocker Eloops auf  500rpm als Gehäuselüfter, 2 Eloops auf der Graka mit 600rpm und nen 140mm  CPU Lüfter auf 500rpm und wenn ich alles ausgeschaltet habe im Zimmer und Leise bin kann ich trotzdem noch den Airflow hören  im Alltag ist der Rechner aber schön leise.


 
Bei mir werden die mit 300-max600 drehen ^_^
Laut tests auf Youtube kommen die Noctuas nicht über 20db das bei 100% Rpm, ich werde nur 1/4 max 2/7 benutzen ^^ Man sollte die nicht hören aber man weiß nie :p


----------



## ratmal86 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

13 Noctuas braucht kein Mensch und ist hier sinnlos.
Baue einen oder zwei Lüfter an die Vorderseite, einen Lüfter an die Hinterseite, zwei Lüfter unter den Deckel.
Desweiteren versehe den MK mit zwei 140mm Lüfter.

Wenn du einen Ultra Silent PC bauen möchtest, hätte ich anstatt den Noctuas Silent Wings 2 genommen. 
Weiterhin ist der D15 im 2D nicht gerade Ultra Silent, da die Lüfter mit ~500-600 RPM laufen.
Hier hätte ich einen Single-Tower CPU-Kühler verbaut.
Als Gehäuse wurde ich z.B. ein Fractal R4, da sehr schwer und gedämmt.

Ich habe meinen PC nach diesem Schema mit Hardware von BeQuiet aufgebaut. 
Selbst wenn im Raum alles aus ist, hört man den PC nicht aus 50cm.


----------



## etar (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Bei mir werden die mit 300-max600 drehen ^_^
> Laut tests auf Youtube kommen die Noctuas nicht über 20db das bei 100% Rpm, ich werde nur 1/4 max 2/7 benutzen ^^ Man sollte die nicht hören aber man weiß nie :p


 
Hast du einen Geizhals  Link zu deinen Lüftern? Laufen die überhaupt noch auf 300rpm, das schon ziemlich niedrig. Die Eloops B12-1 haben auf  100% auch nur 7,8db haben aber auch nur max 800rpm. Das schwierigste  wird VRM 1 zu kühlen bei mir drehen die 2 Eloops B12-ps auf der Graka unter Last auf 60% was ca 1000rpm und in 90 grad endet. Der Chip erreicht kühle 70 grad. Bin aber schon gespannt auf weitere Bilder von deinem System und einer Vapor-x mit mk26 Kühler.

Ich würde die Lüfter auch so anordnen wie ratmal86 sagt. Aber auf ner r9 290 würde ich statt den 140er 120er Lüfter verbauen damit wenigstens noch etwas Druck an den VRM kommt. Bei der Preisklasse an Lüftern und bei diesen niedrigen Drehzahlen ist es bestimmt egal ob die Lüfter von be quiet!, Noctua oder Noiseblocker kommen, die sind warscheinlich alle sehr leise. Ich bin von be quiet! Shadow Wings auf Noiseblocker Eloops umgestiegen und habe damit gute Erfahrung gemacht. Gute Performance und Optik und Haptik und es setzt sich kein Staub so schnell an.

Lautstärke ist zum Glück subjektiv. Aber solange sich Lüfter drehen und ein Luftstrom wirkt entstehen auch Verwirbelungen und Geräusche.


----------



## ratmal86 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ich habe hier NF-A15 Lüfter, welche erst ab 500 RPM anlaufen. Darunter zucken sie nur ein bisschen. 
Ich denke, dass die NF-A14 Baugleich sein müssten.
Die NF-A14 Lüfter haben in diesen Fall mehr Druck als die NF-A12 Lüfter.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Für das Netzeil: Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140x140x25mm 800 U/min 12 dB(A) braun/beige

Für den MK-26 Kühler: Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140x140x25mm 300-1500 U/min 24 dB(A)

Vorne und Oben kommen die rein: Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min 18 dB(A) braun/beige


----------



## derneuemann (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Noch eine kurze Frage! Du willst deine GPU R9 290 mit dem MK26 mit sehr langsamen Lüftern betreiben?


----------



## micsterni14 (29. August 2014)

Netzteillüfter wechseln ist keine Kleinigkeit!...

Aber probier dich ruhig mit versch Settings aus und melde einfach Temperaturen , subjektive Eindrücke usw hier. 

Ich jedenfalls fände es toll! Und danke schonmal für die bisherigen Rückmeldungen!


----------



## ratmal86 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Wieso schraubst du keine 140mm Lüfter ins Gehäuse?
Die schaufeln viel mehr Luft bei deutlich geringeren Drehzahlen.
Lass die Finger von einem Lüfterwechsel am Netzteil.
Dann macht es wahrscheinlich noch "bumm" und du hast deine neue Hardware wegen so einem Murks zerschossen.....
Verkauf es lieber und hole dir z.B. ein Semi-Passiv Netzteil von SeaSonic.


----------



## micsterni14 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt auch ganz anders an die Sache rangegangen^^


----------



## ratmal86 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass du bereits eine Enermax AIO Wasserkühlung besitzt?
Warum nutzt du diese nicht weiter?
Wenn du dort einen Noctua verwendest, dürfte diese auch nicht lauter als der NH-D15 sein.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Wieso schraubst du keine 140mm Lüfter ins Gehäuse? 3x 120mm vs 2x 140mm ^.^ = 3x 120mm wins..
> Die schaufeln viel mehr Luft bei deutlich geringeren Drehzahlen. Yep aber da sind keine 3x 140mm nur 2x ^.^
> Lass die Finger von einem Lüfterwechsel am Netzteil. Ich hab den Lüfter schon getausch  kein Noctua aber ein Corsair AF140 White Led 140mm <3
> Dann macht es wahrscheinlich noch "bumm" und du hast deine neue Hardware wegen so einem Murks zerschossen.....Bis jetzt war noch kein Bum mit dem Corsair AF140 Lüfter.
> Verkauf es lieber und hole dir z.B. ein Semi-Passiv Netzteil von SeaSonic. Ich hab gehört das die nicht so gut sind.


 


ratmal86 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du bereits eine Enermax AIO Wasserkühlung besitzt? Yep, den Enermax Liqtech 120mm.
> Warum nutzt du diese nicht weiter? Pumpe 50% ist nicht hörbar. Also schon -50% von der max. Leistung das der Kühler gibt, da kommen noch die Lüfter und man ist nicht wirklich happy... da ich meine CPU noch OCen will.
> Wenn du dort einen Noctua verwendest, dürfte diese auch nicht lauter als der NH-D15 sein. Es geht auch um die Leistung  nicht nur um den Lüfter.



Uno dos tres, post.



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt auch ganz anders an die Sache rangegangen^^Wieso schreibst du das und nicht wie du es machen würdest ? Naja wenn man halt ein post mehr haben will ist es deine Sache.


----------



## ratmal86 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Warum nicht ein 120mm Lüfter hinter den CPU-Kühler und zwei 140mm Lüfter unter den Deckel^^?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Warum nicht ein 120mm Lüfter hinter den CPU-Kühler und zwei 140mm Lüfter unter den Deckel^^?


 
Man kann doch ein 140mm einbauen wieso sollte ich ein 120 nehmen O.o


----------



## micsterni14 (29. August 2014)

Ich muss keine Beiträge sammeln, außerdem will ich dir in dein Projekt nicht reinreden. Im Gegenteil, ich finds ja gut!

Aber jetzt von "best mögliche Belüftung" zu "Totenstille" umzuschwenken, kann ein paar Hindernisse bringen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Ich muss keine Beiträge sammeln, außerdem will ich dir in dein Projekt nicht reinreden. Im Gegenteil, ich finds ja gut!
> 
> Aber jetzt von "best mögliche Belüftung" zu "Totenstille" umzuschwenken, kann ein paar Hindernisse bringen.


 
Wieso welche Probleme denn ? Ich werde das Gehäuse dämmen (BeQuiet Dämmung). Man hört eh die 300-600RPMs net...


----------



## Fox2010 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Bei sovielen Lüftern ist mit 600UPm auch nix mehr mit Silent, würd ich dann eher als leise beziffern, an der schönen Grafikkarte rumfummeln xD

Das Dämmen bringt nicht wirklich viel zudem bringt es höhere Tems was in mehr Drehzahl der Lüfter endet und somit ist der Effekt gleich 0


----------



## micsterni14 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Bei sovielen Lüftern ist mit 600UPm auch nix mehr mit Silent, würd ich dann eher als leise beziffern, an der schönen Grafikkarte rumfummeln xD
> 
> Das Dämmen bringt nicht wirklich viel zudem bringt es höhere Tems was in mehr Drehzahl der Lüfter endet und somit ist der Effekt gleich 0


 
Nana..ganz so ist es ja nun auch nicht, mit der Dämmung.

Ich habe es so gemacht, ein geräumiges, gedämmtes Gehäuse zu kaufen (du musst nun eben erst "nachdämmen") und dazu die minimalste Anzahl an leisesten Lüftern (damals laut PCGH Einkaufsführer: BeQuiet), möglichst durchweg 140mm.

Dazu einen "silent" Lüfter auf den CPU Kühler und einen Nachrüstkühler für die Grafikkarte (hast du ja schon eingeplant).

Die großen 200mm Lüfter werden dich nun irgendwann evtl nerven, weil du den Luftzug, das Luftrauschen hören wirst nehme ich mal an.
Und die Lüfter des großen NHD15 sind ja sehr hochwertig und leise, aber eben nicht silent in allen Lebenslagen.
Bisher war dein Projekt eben auf bestmögliche (Luft)Kühlung ausgerichtet, was nun mit dem Highendkühler und dem Gehäuse super umgesetzt ist.
Beinahe völlige Stille geht aber eben anders. Vorallem wird es sich nicht vermeiden lassen, höhere Temperaturen in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. (Das wolltest du ja anfangs genau gegenteilig!)
(Bin da nun auch kein Experte, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, dass mein PC schonmal sehr leise ist)

MfG und viel Spaß beim basteln, optimieren usw...


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Nana..ganz so ist es ja nun auch nicht, mit der Dämmung.
> 
> Ich habe es so gemacht, ein geräumiges, gedämmtes Gehäuse zu kaufen (du musst nun eben erst "nachdämmen") und dazu die minimalste Anzahl an leisesten Lüftern (damals laut PCGH Einkaufsführer: BeQuiet), möglichst durchweg 140mm.
> 
> ...


 
Dann erkläre mir mal ab wann nennt man ein PC "Silent" "Sehr leise" "leise" ? Dann werde ich wissen was ich mach 
Die Noiseblocker PLPS laufen bei mir mit 600-800rpm und es ist schon ziemlich leise... zwischen sehr leise und leise, ich würde so ca 15 db sagen. Die Noctuas werden 300-600rpm haben (600rmp beim zocken wahrscheinlich) und somit 2x leiser als die NB PLPS.

Ich mach nicht ein auf besserwisser, ich lerne halt nur  wenn man lernt hat man auch fragen und bemerkungen usw.


----------



## micsterni14 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Totenstill wäre für mich, wenn man garnichts mehr hört, aber das wird schwierig, wenn leistungsfähige Hardware verbaut wird.

Mich zbsp würde das Luftrauschen ,auch wenn man die Lüfter an sich nicht hört, der 200mm bei zbsp BluRay schauen aufregen....
Und ich denk mir einfach (ausprobiert habe ich es nicht), dass so viele Lüfter wie du verbauen willst ein gewisses Luftrauschen als Gesamtkulisse erzeugen werden. Wäre für mich nicht silent. Außerdem drehen die ja auch mal auf, wenn du zbsp zockst.

Meine drehen auch beim Zocken ,dank Widerständen bzw Einstellung nicht bis kaum auf, dafür nehme ich gern höhere Temps in Kauf.

Wie das nun bei deinem Projekt wird ,weiß ich nicht, vllt müssen die Lüfter auch durch ihre schiere Anzahl garnicht aufdrehen.
Mach einfach weiter und teile fleißig Eindrücke und Messergebnisse mit

Vllt gibts ja auch n Youtubevideo, wo dein PC mal ganz leise und mal mit maximaler Lautstärke zu hören ist....

Erklären kann ich dir nix, weil ich selbst kein Silentexperte bin oder bei PCGH arbeite (leider^^) und auf 2654348 Lüfter zum Testen zurück greifen kann ;P

Du machst das schon.


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ich denk, du wolltest den bestmöglichen Airflow Jetzt soll der Knecht am liebsten gar keinen Mucks mehr machen? Beides lässt sich nun einmal meist nicht vereinbaren. Wie laut ist denn das Case mit der Serienbestückung und hast du mal die ab Werk verbauten Propeller probeweise gedrosselt? Wenn ja, hat sich das großartig bemerkbar gemacht? 

Viele Lüfter machen übrigens viel Lärm. Ich selbst würde im Case höchstens 4-5 Lüfter verstauen. Vorne 1-2 einblasend, hinten oben einen ausblasend und im Deckel (ebenfalls ausblasend) einen*, max* zwei...

Gruß


----------



## Dellio (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

corsair carbide 300r hat auch einige plätze frei  und sieht schlicht aus..


edit da passen 6 140er rein und ein 120er


----------



## Fox2010 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

*micsterni14*
haste schon recht aber wenn man da ka 10lüfter ins case knallt was will man da noch Dämmen bis auf die Seitenteile, wenn vorne 2 oder 3 Lüfter sitzen, oben nochmal soviel hinten einer unten welche und ka wo Er die noch alle einbaut ist doch an jedem Eck und Loch ein Lüfter. Da bringt keine Dämmmatte mehr groß was. 

Das Ding ist einfach wie ein Stück Käse, überall löscher wo Luft rein und rausgeht


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ihr sagt ganze zeit "Es wird nicht Silent." wenn die Kühler 02.09.14 ankommen werden wir sehen ob es nicht silent ist.
Wenn ein Lüfter so leise ist das man ihn nicht hört machen auch 200 Stück kein Ton. Wenn es leise ist ist es auch leise, egal wie viele Lüfter es sind. Das ist halt die Logik...
Also wenn ich 2 Lüfter mit 12db hab wird es silent ? Wenn ich jetzt 12 einbaue hab ich dann 70db oder wie ? (So denkt ihr jetzt... aus meiner Sicht. Ich empfinde so euer denken.)


----------



## Fox2010 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ne das natürlich nicht aber lauter wird es.
ich hab in meinem Case 3 eloops die laufen gedrosselt 2 Noctua die laufen auf 500 und 700upm wenn ich nun die ellops oder noctua einzeln bis aufs minimum dreh und wieder einzeln dazu schalte wird es hörbar die Noctua sind auch nicht unhörbar habe die NF-F12 120er laufen auf minimum mit 300 upm da hörste natürlich nix kommt ja aber auch kaum luft. auf 600 und mehr hörste da auch ein luftrauschen und je mehr lüfter rauschen je lauter ist das. 

Sicher am Tag wenn der Tv läuft oder du Spielst bekommste das nicht mit aber Abends wenn es ruig ist hört man das schon eher und bei sovielen Lüftern wo an jedem loch und jeder ecke einer sitzt kannst du dir das geld für die teure Dämmung sparen. Ein krachmacher wird dein PC nicht und bei der Grafikkarte kannste ja noch die Lüfterkurve manuell einstellen sollte bei der belüftung auch leise sein, würd da nicht die Garantie riskieren eine Karte kann immer mal Kaputt gehen.

Kannst dir ja eine Lüfterkurve im mobo so einstellen das es bis 50c° im Idel nichts regelt und die lüfter da auf 400UPM dümpeln lassen dann solltes es extrem leise sein beim surfen und im normal betrieb und ab 80c° geht alles auf 100% dann steigt die drehzahl erst ab 50c° langsam an.

Toll aussehen tut der PC ja mal bin auch mal gespannt wie der fertig aussieht.


----------



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber was spricht gegen eine WaKü? 
Bei mir ist das Lauteste die Grafikkarte (GTX 550 Ti), welche aber bald durch eine GTX 780 ersetzt wird, welche dann in den Wasserkreislauf hinzugefügt wird. Dann noch ein zweiter 3x120mm Radiator in den Deckel und ich genieße eine Lautstärke von unter 5 Dezibel unter Last  Im Idle läuft das System bei 32°C komplett passiv.
CPU: i5 4690K 

Ich weiß nicht wie viel du ausgeben willst, aber meine WaKü hat um die 300€ gekostet, und der Vorteil ist, dass man sie beliebig erweitern kann


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



Geogoleo schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber was spricht gegen eine WaKü?
> Bei mir ist das Lauteste die Grafikkarte (GTX 550 Ti), welche aber bald durch eine GTX 780 ersetzt wird, welche dann in den Wasserkreislauf hinzugefügt wird. Dann noch ein zweiter 3x120mm Radiator in den Deckel und ich genieße eine Lautstärke von unter 5 Dezibel unter Last  Im Idle läuft das System bei 32°C komplett passiv.
> CPU: i5 4690K
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie viel du ausgeben willst, aber meine WaKü hat um die 300€ gekostet, und der Vorteil ist, dass man sie beliebig erweitern kann


 
Ich hasse Pumpen... wenn die Pumpe zu laut wird hört man alles :/
Ich könnte mei mir 2x 360 einbauen


----------



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ja, die Lautstärke/Vibration von Pumpen ist das Schlimmste an einer Wasserkühlung 
Meine lief am Anfang auf 100% und stand direkt auf dem Case-Boden. Dadurch hat das ganze Case vibriert. Mittlerweile läuft sie dauerhaft auf 24% (auch unter Last) und steht auf einem Shoggy Sandwich zur Entkopplung (Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany)

Die Pumpe hat bei 100% eine Lautstärke von 17,2 dB, wie laut sie bei 24% Leistung ist, kann man sich ja vorstellen 
Insgesamt kommt es bei einer WaKü weniger auf den Durchfluss an, mein Wasserfluss ist fast auf Stillstand, wenn ich dann auf 100% aufdrehe habe ich vielleicht 3°C weniger, aber da ist mir eine leise Pumpe lieber, und... unter Raumtemperatur kann man sowieso nicht kommen


----------



## DSHPB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Ihr sagt ganze zeit "Es wird nicht Silent." wenn die Kühler 02.09.14 ankommen werden wir sehen ob es nicht silent ist.
> Wenn ein Lüfter so leise ist das man ihn nicht hört machen auch 200 Stück kein Ton. Wenn es leise ist ist es auch leise, egal wie viele Lüfter es sind. Das ist halt die Logik...
> Also wenn ich 2 Lüfter mit 12db hab wird es silent ? Wenn ich jetzt 12 einbaue hab ich dann 70db oder wie ? (So denkt ihr jetzt... aus meiner Sicht. Ich empfinde so euer denken.)


 
So Leid es mit tut....falsch gedacht.

Verdopplung gleicher Schallquellen: +3dB
Verzehnfachung gleicher Schallquellen: +10dB

Wenn die Schallquellen unterschiedlich laut sind ist's bissl schwieriger, wenn gewünscht kann ich dir gern die Formel zur Berechnung durchgeben, müsst dann kurz meine Unterlagen durchsuchen..

Außerdem sollte dir klar sein, dass du 1. nicht über die "dB-Werte" sprichst, sondern über "dB(A)-Werte", die erheblich höher liegen, 2. sollte klar sein, dass "dB" keine physikalisch messbare Größe o.Ä. ist sondern lediglich zu besseren Übersichtlichkeit & Vergleichbarkeit der Schallintensität gilt und logarithmisch berechnet wird. Die Schallintensität steigt in einem erheblich größeren Verhältnis an, als die dB-Werte (+1dB entspricht einer Veränderung der Schallintensität um 1x10^3)...

Desweiteren ist natürlich wichtig zu beachten, dass das Gehör frequenzspezifisch unterschiedlich gut "arbeitet", so brauchst du im tieffrequenten Schallbereich erheblich mehr mehr Intensität, um Schall wahrzunehmen. Hier kann dir z.B. Wiki mehr zu sagen, Stichwort "Körperschall"...

Auch interessant: +10dB wird als Verdopplung der Lautstärke wahrgenommen.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei auch erwähnt: In meinem Homeserver laufen 4x WD Red (angegeben von WD mit 28dB(A)) und 4x Enermax T.B. Silence PWM - hörbar, aber nicht störend laut.

Generell ist maximale Belüftung bei minimaler Lautstärke möglich, lautlos oder nahezu lautlos definitiv nicht, allein schon weil du bei entsprechender Belüftung IMMER einen Luftstrom haben wirst.

Die Möglichkeit einer Wakü solltest du auch mal in Betracht ziehen, wenn man 'ne Pumpe drosselt und entkoppelt sind die auch kaum bis garnicht hörbar, erst recht nicht bei geschlossenem Case. Dann brauchst viel Radifläche aber 2x 360 reicht auch gut aus bei deinem System.

Highend-Hardware & lautlos verträgt sich nunmal definitiv NICHT. Leise hingegen geht, kostet aber etwas^^


----------



## micsterni14 (31. August 2014)

DAS! Nenn ich mal n Beitrag! 

Wieder viel gelernt....

MfG


----------



## DSHPB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Manchmal klappts noch^^ 

Wollt jetz nich gleich mit komplexen Formeln und so ankommen, aber wenn gewünscht mach ich sogar das.
Zufällig hab ich das erst vor 2-3 Jahren in der Berufsschule gehabt, da das für mich durchaus relevant ist...^^


----------



## facehugger (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> DAS! Nenn ich mal n Beitrag!
> 
> Wieder viel gelernt....
> 
> MfG


Den Kommentar häng ich mir auch gleich über`s Bett

Gruß


----------



## ratmal86 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alles habt^^....
Bei mir im PC drehen die Lüfter mit ~400-500 U/min. Man hört nichts.....
Erst wenn man die Ohren direkt an den Lüfter hält, hört man den Luftstrom. 
Aus ~50 cm ist nichts mehr wahrzunehmen.
Wenn ich zocke, dann dehren die Lufter logischerweise auf. Dann hört man die Lüftung durch ein leises Rauschen.


----------



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alles habt^^....
> Bei mir im PC drehen die Lüfter mit ~400-500 U/min. Man hört nichts.....
> Erst wenn man die Ohren direkt an den Lüfter hält, hört man den Luftstrom.
> Aus ~50 cm ist nichts mehr wahrzunehmen.
> Wenn ich zocke, dann dehren die Lufter logischerweise auf. Dann hört man die Lüftung durch ein leises Rauschen.



Ist ja auch hardwareabhängig:

Wenn ich jetzt ein Intel Xeon E3-1220 mit 13W TDP kühlen muss, oder ein i7-3820 mit 130W TDP, müssen die Lüfter ja auch unterschiedlich hart arbeiten... bzw. garnicht.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Manchmal klappts noch^^
> 
> Wollt jetz nich gleich mit komplexen Formeln und so ankommen, aber wenn gewünscht mach ich sogar das.
> Zufällig hab ich das erst vor 2-3 Jahren in der Berufsschule gehabt, da das für mich durchaus relevant ist...^^


 
Bei einer WaKü benutzt man doch auch Lüfter lol.. genauso wie bei einer LuKü.

Alle Lüfter im Gehäuse werde ich auf Minimum einstellen also ca 300rpm-400rpm, nur die Lüfter von der Graka und CPU werden sich automatisch regeln 300-600 max


----------



## facehugger (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alles habt^^....
> Bei mir im PC drehen die Lüfter mit ~400-500 U/min. Man hört nichts.....
> Erst wenn man die Ohren direkt an den Lüfter hält, hört man den Luftstrom.
> Aus ~50 cm ist nichts mehr wahrzunehmen.
> Wenn ich zocke, dann dehren die Lufter logischerweise auf. Dann hört man die Lüftung durch ein leises Rauschen.


Jeder ist in Sachen Lautstärke halt anders empfindlich. Der eine hört die Flöhe husten, der andere schläft fast neben nen Föhn

Gruß


----------



## Geogoleo (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Bei einer WaKü benutzt man doch auch Lüfter lol.. genauso wie bei einer LuKü.


Die Effizienz ist aber deutlich höher, da Wasser eine erheblich höhere Dichte als Luft hat, und somit "mehr Wärme aufnehmen" kann.
Die Luft wird also an den Radiatoren gezielter eingesetzt, was wiederrum eine niedrigere Drehzahl benötigt, als würde man mit dem gleichen Lüfter einen normalen CPU-Kühlblock aus Kupfer "bekühlen". ^^
Teilweise läuft meine WaKü komplett ohne Lüfter, da allein die Fläche der Radiatoren, wo das Wasser durchläuft, ausreicht, um das Wasser zu kühlen.
Hab auch schon komplett passive WaKüs gesehen, wo das Wasser nur durch alte Heizkörper geflossen ist, und danach wieder Raumtemperatur hatte 

Heizkörper haben dabei das gleiche Prinzip wie Radiatoren, nur ohne Lüfter.


----------



## DSHPB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Bei einer WaKü benutzt man doch auch Lüfter lol.. genauso wie bei einer LuKü.
> 
> Alle Lüfter im Gehäuse werde ich auf Minimum einstellen also ca 300rpm-400rpm, nur die Lüfter von der Graka und CPU werden sich automatisch regeln 300-600 max


 
Bei einer Wakü hast du die Wärmeabfuhr auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, was es ermöglicht die Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen.
300-400rpm wird man nich allzu sehr hören, aber wenn du zig Stück davon hast kann's durchaus sein, dass man's wieder hört.

Ob du jedoch mit 300-600rpm eine übertaktete Highend-CPU & -GPU kühlen kannst mit je 1-2 Lüftern, das wird sich zeigen...

Bei einer Wakü hast du halt deutlich mehr Radifläche (daher auch der Satz "Nix geht über (Kühl-)Fläche!"), daher drehen die Lüfter langsam, durch die größere Fläche kann die Wärme aber dennoch gut abgeführt werden. Bei einem Luftkühler hast du einfach keine SO große Fläche.


Aber probier's einfach mal aus und halt uns auf dem aktuellen Stand wie du vorankommst und wie's dir gefällt etc.


----------



## ratmal86 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ich kühle einen leicht übertakteten i7 4790K sowie eine GTX 780.
Der i7 sowie die 780 laufen beide im 2D auf ~30 °C.
Klar ist Lautstärke für jeden anders. Ich selber bin da aber sehr pinkelig.
Eine interne HDD würde mir wieder zu laut werden^^


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Mir sind alle HDDs zu laut :p ich hab bei mir nur SSD XD


----------



## kegg (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Klar ein Umstieg von HDD auf SSD bringt auch nochmal gut Lautstärkevorteile, da auch hier wieder auf das Thema Körperschall verwiesen werden kann, denn die HDDs im Käfig übertragen viel Vibration auf das Gehäuse.

@ratmal86: Du behauptest nun Lautstärkemäßig sehr empfindlich zu sein, aber niemand kann beurteilen wie gut du wirklich hören kannst. Es kann ja sein dass dein Gehör nicht mehr so gut ist, du aber trotzdem für dich sehr auf Lautstärke achtest. Ich würde nun einfach mal behaupten dass ein sechs Jahre altes Kind deinen Rechner von der Lautstärke anders einteilen würde als du. Das ist ja soweit nicht schlimm, aber Lautstärke ist nun mal rein subjektiv.


----------



## DSHPB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



kegg schrieb:


> @ratmal86: Du behauptest nun Lautstärkemäßig sehr empfindlich zu sein, aber niemand kann beurteilen wie gut du wirklich hören kannst. Es kann ja sein dass dein Gehör nicht mehr so gut ist, du aber trotzdem für dich sehr auf Lautstärke achtest. Ich würde nun einfach mal behaupten dass ein sechs Jahre altes Kind deinen Rechner von der Lautstärke anders einteilen würde als du. Das ist ja soweit nicht schlimm, aber Lautstärke ist nun mal rein subjektiv.


 
Lautstärke ist nicht subjektiv. Lautheit und Lautstärke-/Lautheitsempfinden hingegen schon...
Auch würde nicht nur ein 6 jähriges Kind das bestimmt anders beurteilen, potenziell kann's JEDER anders beurteilen. Je nachdem wie empfindlich man ist und letzendlich ist das natürlich auch vom Hörvermögen selbst abhängig.


----------



## ratmal86 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Ich sage ja auch nichts dagegen,....
Es ging mir halt nur darum, dass man den PC nicht mit unmengen an Lüftern "zupflastern" muss, um eine Ultra-Leise-Kühlung hin zu bekommen (trotz High-End Hardware).


----------



## DSHPB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch nichts dagegen,....
> Es ging mir halt nur darum, dass man den PC nicht mit unmengen an Lüftern "zupflastern" muss, um eine Ultra-Leise-Kühlung hin zu bekommen (trotz High-End Hardware).


 
Naja, du meintest in Post #66 ~30° im Idle...
Das ist aber nahezu unwichtig. Dass es im Idle selten bis nie Hitzeprobleme gibt ist klar. Wie siehts unter Last aus und wie ist die Belüftung geregelt (Wieviele Lüfter, evtl. welche [-> gedrosselt? -> (von?) auf?], Case, ...)?


----------



## ratmal86 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Es gibt genug PCs, die selbst im Idle genug Krach veranstalten .
Ich nutze vier SW2 als Gehäuselüfter (2x 120mm und 2x 140mm). Da kommen nochmal 2x 140mm für die Grafikkarte hinzu.
Alles wird geregelt via SpeedFan in Abhängigkeit der Grafikkartentemperatur. Der hintere 120mm Lüfter regel ich jedoch in Abhängigkeit der CPU-Temperatur.
Alles steck in einem gedämmten R4.
Unter Last liegen die Temperaturen:
- CPU (leicht OC) bei max 65°C
- Grafikkarte bei max. 67-70°C (bei sehr rechenintensives Games nach einigen Stunden)

Dann laufen die Lüfter auch alle auf 100%, wobei ich selber ein Luftrauschen wahrnehme, was zu keiner Zeit störend wirkt.
Da die CPU längere Zeit ausgelastet läuft, war hier das Ziel, den CPU-Lüfter nicht zu hören. Der läuft hier auch nach Stunden unhörbar bei max. ~800-900 U/min. Der 120mm Lüfter dreht dann auch in diesem Drehzahlbereich.

Man kann auch Fragen: Ultra-Silent in allen Lebenslagen: Gaming, Surfen,...
Ein 0.1 Sone PC im Gaming wäre glaube schlichtweg nicht machbar^^


----------



## DSHPB (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug PCs, die selbst im Idle genug Krach veranstalten .
> Ich nutze vier SW2 als Gehäuselüfter (2x 120mm und 2x 140mm). Da kommen nochmal 2x 140mm für die Grafikkarte hinzu.
> Alles wird geregelt via SpeedFan in Abhängigkeit der Grafikkartentemperatur. Der hintere 120mm Lüfter regel ich jedoch in Abhängigkeit der CPU-Temperatur.
> Alles steck in einem gedämmten R4.
> ...



Na, dann sieht's ja gut aus, dass man bei Lukü bei Last mehr hört sollte jedem klar sein, erst recht wenn man übertaktet und bei Highend-Hardware sowieso^^




ratmal86 schrieb:


> Man kann auch Fragen: Ultra-Silent in allen Lebenslagen: Gaming, Surfen,...
> Ein 0.1 Sone PC im Gaming wäre glaube schlichtweg nicht machbar^^


 
....Wakü...
Wie leise/laut meine Wakü is weiß ich net, aber selbst momentan mit Seite offen höre ich meinen Server der in der Ecke steht lauter^^
Hab nen externen 1080er Radi (4x 180mm @50% glaub ich - leise!) dran und im PC is ne Laing DDC (auf 100%) - die hör mit Case auf, wenn der Server aus ist, aber sons auch net. Und der Server is schon recht leise...

Meine Lüfter laufen momentan fix, weil die 1080 locker ausreichen für die CPU, die momentan alleine in der Wakü hängt, GPU wird demnächst wohl getauscht, daher ist die nicht eingebunden - momentan keine Zeit so oft zu basteln^^ - GPU hört man unter Last entsprechend recht deutlich, wenn die CPU ackert kein Mucks mehr als im Idle...


----------



## kegg (31. August 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Lautstärke ist nicht subjektiv. Lautheit und Lautstärke-/Lautheitsempfinden hingegen schon...


 
Hab ehrlich noch überlegt Lautstärke in Lautheit zu ändern...


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (4. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Hab heute alles verbaut, 3 vorne, 3 oben, 1 hinten und 2 aufm' Kühler. = 9 Lüfter.

Jetzt ist alles TOD !!!!! leise.  bis auf die Graka >.> ich warte nur auf die Kühler für den MK-26.

Die Lüfter drehen sich nicht unter 50°C ^.^ 100% Passiv XD


----------



## ratmal86 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter drehen sich nicht unter 50°C ^.^ 100% Passiv XD


Und warum drehen sich die Lüfter im Bild ?


----------



## derneuemann (4. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Und warum drehen sich die Lüfter im Bild ?


 
weil über 50° in dem Moment.

An Bossmode69, nochmal ... der MK26 hat grundsätzlich eine sehr schlechte VRM Kühlung. Ich weiß aber nicht wie das bei der Vapor ausschaut...Willst du da den Original VRM Kühlkörper sitzen lassen? Wenn ja, hast du schon mal einen Erfahrungsbericht von jemand anderem gehört? Ich bin gespannt auf deine VRM Temperaturen, die solltest du unbedingt im Auge behalten!


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (4. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



derneuemann schrieb:


> weil über 50° in dem Moment.
> 
> An Bossmode69, nochmal ... der MK26 hat grundsätzlich eine sehr schlechte VRM Kühlung. Ich weiß aber nicht wie das bei der Vapor ausschaut...Willst du da den Original VRM Kühlkörper sitzen lassen? Wenn ja, hast du schon mal einen Erfahrungsbericht von jemand anderem gehört? Ich bin gespannt auf deine VRM Temperaturen, die solltest du unbedingt im Auge behalten!


 
Yep der VRM Kühler bleibt, die Lüfter drehen sich da ich Prime95 8k getestet hab. 65°C @ 370rpm. ^.^ Ich denke es ist net schlecht oder ? Also laut HWmonitor ist es 65°C, laut Asus AI ist es 57°C.


----------



## micsterni14 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Freut mich, dass du zufrieden bist,...ich würds trotzdem gern mal selber hören

Gute Wahl, bei einem so ehrgeizigen Projekt gleich Highendlüfter usw zu verbauen.

Was ist nun besser ? BeQuiet oder Noctua?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

@mixsterni14

Jo, ich bin sehr zufrieden <3 naja ich könnte es aufnehmen aber man hört eh nichts haha XD

Was ist nun besser ? hmmm wenn ich überhaupt eine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich besitze..


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann würde ich Noctua sagen. Wäre ich nicht so geizig und hätte ich nicht 13€ Lüfter gekauft anstatt sofort was gutes, hätte ich jetzt ca 180€ in der Tasche ^.^
Wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir sofort Noctuas kaufen, Keine Corsair, Keine Noiseblocker, Keine BeQuiet... sofort Noctuas.


----------



## derneuemann (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

hast du deine Grafikkarte schon umgebaut?


----------



## micsterni14 (5. September 2014)

Ich muss gerade garnichts kaufen...bin zufrieden soweit^^ 

Ich entnahm halt immer allen Tests, dass Noctua minimal lauter wäre, dafür aber etwas mehr Druck machen würde... Who knows?0.0


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Lüfter so leise ist das man ihn nicht hört machen auch 200 Stück kein Ton.


Der Ansatz ist falsch. Alles was innerhalb der Hörgrenzen des menschliches Ohres Geräusche erzeugt, ist hörbar. Die untere Hörschwelle des Ohres ist extrem niedrig. Wir hören aber wegen der vielen Hintergrundgeräusche relativ wenig. Wenn Du einen leisen Lüfter nicht hörst, können zwei leise durchaus wahrnehmbar sein. Nur so als kleine biomechanische Zahl. Es reicht, wenn unsere Sinneshäarchen im Innenohr an der Spitze um einen halben Atomradius ausgelenkt werden, damit wir etwas wahrnehmen. Das System lohnt eine nähere Betrachtung, da unsere Sinneshärchen elektrisch angeregt immer leicht schwingen. Es wird dann nur eine Verlagerung gemessen; damit umgeht das Ohr die Trägheit von stillstehenden Sinneshäarchen. 

Aber zu Deinem Rechner. Prinzipiell machen viele Lüfter, also viel Fläche und dafür wenig Luftgeschwindigkeit Sinn. Vergiss aber nicht zu bedenken, wo die Lüfter sitzen. Hinten und unten hörst Du sie weniger als vorne und oben. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter ist erstmal ohne Aussage, da die Elektromotoren selber als geräuschlos angesehen werden können. Wichtig ist die maximale Geschwindigkeit an den Flügelspitzen. Ein guter 92er Lüfter ist bei 500 U/min natürlich viel leiser als ein 140er Lüfter ebenfalls bei 500 U/mm. Anders sieht es aus, wenn Du gleiche Luftströme betrachtest. Dann wird der 140er natürlich leiser. Die untere mögliche Drehzahl der Lüfter liegt aber vor allem an der Reibung das Systems. Kugelgelagerte haben viel weniger Reibung, übertragen aber die Geräusche vom Motor und den Flügeln via Körperschallübertragung besser als gleitgelagerte, bei denen im idealfall kein Körperkontakt zwischen Stator und Rotor besteht. Dafür haben Gleitgelagerte höhere Anlaufdrehzahlen. Wie immer ein Zielkonflikt.

Es kann sich darum lohnen, jeweils vorne und hinten einen kleineren Lüfter fest auf minimal Drehzahl laufen zu lassen, damit man für idle einen geringen Luftstrom im Gehäuse hat, dann aber auch nur zwei Lüfter drehen. Ansonsten muss eine gute Lüfterregelung die anderen PVM angesteuerten Lüfter erst ab einer von Dir zu wählenden Gehäusetemperatur anlaufen. Denn bei 100% Grafiklast, wenn die Grafikkarte bei Spielen ordentlich  loslegt, ist es mit leise eh vorbei. Dann hilft nur ein Loch in der Mauer als Kabeldurchgang und verbannen des Rechners in den Nebenraum.

Dein Netzteil musst Du andesherum einbauen. Dein Gehäuse hat doch Füßchen drunter und es reicht 1cm Luftspalt völlig für das Netzteil aus. Und Dein Teppich ist gleich ein Vorfilter. Wie Du es aktuell einbaust wird Dein Netzteil zu heiß und der Lüfter dreht eindeutig höher als nötig.

Viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen und ausprobieren. Ich freue mich über Ergebnisse


----------



## Fox2010 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Würde auch immer zu Noctua raten hab die silent wings zwar nicht gehört aber haben manche gehäuse probleme mit der aufnahme soweit ich gelesen hab, grad wenn wie in meinem Case keine normalen schrauben vorne hin kommen könnt ich mir das vorstellen und die noctua haben einen sehr guten druck besser als die Noiseblocker die ich auch schon hatte.

Hab auch schon viel Lergeld gezahlt bei den Lüftern von billig müll, zu Noiseblocker nicht genug Power in meinen augen haben was druck angeht danach Enermax Vegas und trio für 20euro pro stück, die zu laut waren und Coolink die auch nicht grade super leise waren.

Würd sagen für das Case die eloops mit 1200UPM am besten solang kein Filter vorne dran ist ansonsten Noctua. CPU Kühler kommt auch wenn sie hässlich wie die nacht sind nur Noctua drauf.


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Na ja, mittlerweile hat selbst Noctua ein Einsehen und bietet Lüfter auch ohne viel "BlingBling-Beigaben" in einer schwarzen Version an: Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## ratmal86 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Hatte mit Silent Wings 2 nie Probleme gehabt.
Würde daher Noctua und BeQuiet auf eine Stufe stellen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. September 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Na ja, mittlerweile hat selbst Noctua ein Einsehen und bietet Lüfter auch ohne viel "BlingBling-Beigaben" in einer schwarzen Version an: Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Warum vergessen alle die Industrial?
Die sind doch noch einmal besser


----------



## micsterni14 (5. September 2014)

Scheixx , ich bin jetzt echt am überlegen noch 2 x140mm Noctua zu kaufen... Einen für vorne als 2. Frontlüfter und einen mit 120mm Bohrungen für den CPUKühler....


----------



## ratmal86 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Mann muss auch dazu sagen, dass bei den Redux-Lüftern div. Features fehlen. Ein billigeres Lager wurde verbaut; keine Strömungsoptimierte Lüfterblätter;...


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Mann muss auch dazu sagen, dass bei den Redux-Lüftern div. Features fehlen. Ein billigeres Lager wurde verbaut; keine Strömungsoptimierte Lüfterblätter;...


 
Wenn innerhalb von 6 Jahren Garantiezeit die Lager anfangen zu schleifen, dann gehen sie zurück, wenn Sie ansonsten beim jeweiligen Anforderungsprofil ihren Zweck als "Silent-Lüfter" erfüllen, dann wüßte ich nicht warum ich mir für 33% Aufpreis diese braunen Design-Fails antun sollte.


----------



## ratmal86 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence")*

Soweit alles ohne Zubehör,
Gummientkoppler am Lüfter bzw. Montagenippel fehlen. Das kannste dann in der sep. erhältlichen Zubehörpackung erwerben^^.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (5. September 2014)

Ich hatte bei mir einen Low-Noise-Adapter, Y Kabel, Verlängerungskabel, Gummiendkoppler + der Lüfter höchstpersönlich 

Kauf dir einen Y-Kabel ca 6,99€ (Nanoxia) dann Low Nosie Adapter ? yyy sagen wir mal ca 2€, Verlängerungskabel ca 2€, Gummiendkoppler ca 2€ packung. + 13€ Lüfter. Bist schon über den Noctua preis ^.^

Hattest du die Noctuas schon oder wieso "Design-Fail" ? Ich hab mir die NB PLPS gekauft weil sie geil aussahen.. desto war die Performance ein Fail ^.^
Die Noctuas sind nicht so hässlich wie auf den Bildern lol.

Yo, kann mir jemand sagen wieso meine R9 290 Vapor-X Pfeift NUR wenn ich Dirt3 an mache ?


----------



## micsterni14 (6. September 2014)

Was heißt pfeifen?^^

Mach mal vsync an...


----------



## ratmal86 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Spulenfieben^^
Haste vorher nicht gehört, weil der PC zu laut war xD


----------



## DSHPB (6. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Mach mal vsync an...


 
Das sollte dein Problem lösen.

Bei Dirt gehen die FPS hoch (is ja schon bissl älter das Spiel, sieht aber immernoch gut aus und macht soo Spaß!^^), da kanns Spulenfiepen geben. Mit einer FPS Begrenzung (=V Sync) ist's dann weg, weil du die hohen FPS nich mehr kriegst, außerdem bleibt die Karte kühler und spart bissl Strom, weil die dann net auf 100% ackert, weil halt schon viel weniger ausreicht


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (6. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

13 Lüfter??? Dann kannste dead silence vergessen. Also nach der DB. Rechnung sind 10 Lüfter doppelt so laut wie ein einzelner... Warum überhaupt 13 Lüfter??? Also im Ernst, kauf dir für das Geld lieber ne Wakü, da reichen dann 3 Lüfter und es ist immer noch kühler


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (6. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> 13 Lüfter??? Dann kannste dead silence vergessen. Also nach der DB. Rechnung sind 10 Lüfter doppelt so laut wie ein einzelner... Warum überhaupt 13 Lüfter??? Also im Ernst, kauf dir für das Geld lieber ne Wakü, da reichen dann 3 Lüfter und es ist immer noch kühler


 
Der ist leise >.> Dein Post ist jetzt so unnötig... PC ist Tod still und du sagst ich kann es vergessen, GG für dein IQ.


----------



## micsterni14 (6. September 2014)

Wurde auch irgendwie schon sehr viel weiter vorne ausführlich geklärt..

Ich glaubs aber auch erst, wenn ich den PC mal life erlebe....^^


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (6. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





micsterni14 schrieb:


> Wurde auch irgendwie schon sehr viel weiter vorne ausführlich geklärt..
> 
> Ich glaubs aber auch erst, wenn ich den PC mal life erlebe....^^


 
Komm vorbei ^.^ alle die Saufen wollen können auch kommen 
21220 Seevetal
Horster Landstraße.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (8. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Meine R9 290 pfeift wenn ich Heavenbench laufen lasse, macht das der VRM ? Kann ich das irgendwie beheben ? Mit keiner Nvidia hatte ich so ein Problem :/ ist schon meine 3 Radeon die pfeift


----------



## derneuemann (9. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Hast du nochmal Bilder von deiner umgebauten Graka und Temperaturen in Heaven von GPU und VRM?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (9. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Hast du nochmal Bilder von deiner umgebauten Graka und Temperaturen in Heaven von GPU und VRM?


 
Die Kühler für den Speicher kommen aus Taiwan  Von Prolimatech ^-^

Und dat dauert ein bislll


----------



## derneuemann (10. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

So ein Käse, oder? Wie lange wartest du denn schon? Warum aus Taiwan, ist wenn du hier einen MK26 kaufst nict alles dabei?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (10. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



derneuemann schrieb:


> So ein Käse, oder? Wie lange wartest du denn schon? Warum aus Taiwan, ist wenn du hier einen MK26 kaufst nict alles dabei?


 
Ich hatte den MK-26 schon auf meiner GTX 580, somit sind die Kühler für Speicher nicht mehr zu benutzen.  Sonnst ist alles dabei ^.^


----------



## derneuemann (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Geklebt? Kann man doch wieder lösen!


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (11. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Kleber ab ^.^ und iwie befleckt und klebt nicht ^.^ Jop ich bin so dumm, ich wäre nie drauf gekommen um mal die Kühler abzunehmen


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (12. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Hier 4 Bilder wie mein PC aussieht, ich werde noch einen MK-26 Kühler auf die R9 290 Vapor-X verbauen.


----------



## Flexsist (12. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Und, ist er auch/schon *Dead Silent*?   

Schickes NT übrigens, hab das Selbe.  Aber meins hat ein NB-ELoop B12-3 drin.   



Spoiler



Mit einem B12-4 hätte ich es Semipassiv gehabt. 
Aber das war mir doch zu unsicher, obwohl das NT nicht wirklich besorgniserregend warm wird bei mir, bis jetzt.

Hab mal n Foto Rausgesucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kabel ist nur zum auslesen der Drehzahl. 


 

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (12. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Und, ist er auch/schon *Dead Silent*?
> 
> Schickes NT übrigens, hab das Selbe.  Aber meins hat ein NB-ELoop B12-3 drin.
> 
> ...


 
Man hört nur die Grafikkarte  sonnst läuft alles auf 228rpm-300rpm (300rpm max bei Last)


----------



## Flexsist (12. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Klick nochmal den Spoiler. 

*EDIT:*

Und was sagen denn die Temps (der Graka)?


MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Klick nochmal den Spoiler.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...


 
Die Graka ist auf 20% 24/7 mit 73°C in Heavenbench und beim Zocken so um die 65°C

Ich hab den Netzteil Kühler durch 4pin PWM am Mainboard angeschlossen  @230-300rpm


----------



## Flexsist (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



> Ich hab den Netzteil Kühler durch 4pin PWM am Mainboard angeschlossen  @230-300rpm



Der Original Lüfter vom NT ist doch aber 2-Polig. Hast du auch ein anderen eingebaut? 



> Die Graka ist auf 20% 24/7 mit 73°C in Heavenbench und beim Zocken so um die 65°C



Bei 20% sind die Lüfter auf meiner ASUS Karte nicht zu hören.

Aber mit dem MK sollte deine Karte ja dann kühler werden und leiser. 

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Der Original Lüfter vom NT ist doch aber 2-Polig. Hast du auch ein anderen eingebaut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep das NT ist 2-Polig, es wird aber über Spannung geregelt nicht mit einem Signal usw. vom PC aus kann ich den Lüfter mit AI Suite 3 jeden Lüfter regeln 

PS. Die Teile sind aus Taiwan gekommen  brauche noch diesen "WLK" Wärmeleitkleber oder so.
Ich hab schon mal versucht die kleinen Kühler auf den Speicher zu kleben aber selbst nach dem sauber machen mit klarer 38% Vodka ging es net >.>
Gibt es irgendwas womit sich das Fett/Öl 100% vom Speicher löst ? Damit die Speicher Kühler 100% halten.


----------



## Flexsist (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Ich würde Ethanol nehmen 98%.

Oder Alkoholpads. Gibts in der Apotheke. 100 Stk. ca. 2.50€. Mit den mach ich auch immer Kühler/Chips sauber. 
Kleben würde ich nicht unbedingt. Ich würd Wärmeleitpads (die von Phobya kleben auch super und haften sehr gut, mag noch andere geben aber ich hatte bisher nur die^^) nehmen, bzw erstmal versuchen. Wenn du mal ein RMA Fall mit der Karte haben solltest muss sie wieder in den Original Zustand gebracht werden.


Das mit dem NT Lüfter und der AI Suite hab ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden.

Hast du nun noch den Original Lüfter im NT oder nicht?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine MB Software den NT Lüftersteuern kann, sofern dieser nicht am MB angeschlossen ist.
Und selbst wenn, muss der Lüfter dann aber auch 4-Polig sein wenn über PWM gesteuert.

Für die 350€ hättest du dir übrigens schon eine gute Wakü kaufen können. 

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Netzteil Kühler durch 4pin PWM am Mainboard angeschlossen  @230-300rpm


Mainboardtemperatur und Netzteiltemperatur müssen nicht korrelieren.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Der Lüfter vom NT ist am Mainboard via 4pin PWM angeschlossen ^.^


----------



## Flexsist (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



> Der Lüfter vom NT ist am Mainboard via 4pin PWM angeschlossen ^.^


Ich komm nicht mehr mit, der Lüfter ist doch aber 2-Polig. Um über PWM gesteuert zu werden braucht er aber 4 Pole.

EDIT: Und um die Drehzahl des Lüfters auslesen zu können braucht es mindestens 3-Pole.

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht mehr mit, der Lüfter ist doch aber 2-Polig. Um über PWM gesteuert zu werden braucht er aber 4 Pole.
> 
> EDIT: Und um die Drehzahl des Lüfters auslesen zu können braucht es mindestens 3-Pole.
> 
> MfG


 
Ich sehe das du nicht alles gelesen hast  Da ist ein Noctua 300rpm-1500rpm 4Pin PWM verbaut  und nicht dieser Stock Müll.


----------



## Flexsist (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Stimmt, hab ich auch nicht.  (Sry deswegen, aber um alles zu lesen fehlte mir die Lust.) Deswegen hab ich weiter oben ja gefragt ob noch der Original Lüfter drin ist. 
aber darauf hast du nur gewantwortet:


> Yep das NT ist 2-Polig, es wird aber über Spannung geregelt nicht mit  einem Signal usw. vom PC aus kann ich den Lüfter mit AI Suite 3 jeden  Lüfter regeln


Deswegen meine Verwirrung.

(*EDIT:* Ach, im ersten Post steht's ja auch mit dem Lüfter, da hab ich es wohl überlesen, oder wieder vergessen.  Sry.)

BTW, PWM ist nicht Spannungsgesteuert.

Nun gut. Aber den Lüfter übers MB steuern zu lassen halte ich persönlich für keine gute Idee. Hast du wenigstens noch ein Tempsensor im NT der den PWM Anschluss des NT-Lüfters steuert?



MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Nope keine Temps, ich hatte aber meine Hand schon drin xD Kein Anzeichen von Wärme.


----------



## Flexsist (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Naja, ich bin der Meinung der Hersteller (EVGA) wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben eine Temparaturgesteuerte Kühlung im NT zu verbauen.

Aber okay, ist ja dein NT.  Ich gehe mal davon aus, du bist dir der Risiken die mit der dauerhaft gedrosselten NT Kühlung einhergehen könnten bewusst.

In diesem Sinne viel Glück! 

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (13. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin der Meinung der Hersteller (EVGA) wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben eine Temparaturgesteuerte Kühlung im NT zu verbauen.
> 
> Aber okay, ist ja dein NT.  Ich gehe mal davon aus, du bist dir der Risiken die mit der dauerhaft gedrosselten NT Kühlung einhergehen könnten bewusst.
> 
> ...


 
Egal ich hab ein hübsches Mädel gefunden  Ich zocke PC so wenig das ich es genauso verkaufen könnte und mir einen Tablet kaufen sollte ^.^

Aber naja  wenn es verreckt dann Pech  Ich will denn nicht Spezial schrotten, aber über meinem PC ist ein Mädel 

@Edit,
Ich schmeiß mal den MK26 an xD


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Der Original Lüfter vom NT ist doch aber 2-Polig. Hast du auch ein anderen eingebaut?
> 
> Bei 20% sind die Lüfter auf meiner ASUS Karte nicht zu hören.
> 
> ...




Fuer die 300 euros die du in luefter kuehler etc gesteck hast... Haettest du auch einfach eine wakue einbauen koennen... Die haette  maximal 5-6 luefter noetig (2x240er radis ubd zwei gehauseluefter) und du waerst bei der selben lautstaerke bei weniger temperatur


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Welche 300€? 

BTW, die Kompakt wakü auf der Graka hab ich schon 2 Jahre (mindestens). War vorher auf der CPU.

Und meine NB Eloops hab ich mir nicht alle mit einmal geholt.^^

Der rest wie Turmkühler hab ich geschenkt/geliehen bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Fuer die 300 euros die du in luefter kuehler etc gesteck hast... Haettest du auch einfach eine wakue einbauen koennen... Die haette  maximal 5-6 luefter noetig (2x240er radis ubd zwei gehauseluefter) und du waerst bei der selben lautstaerke bei weniger temperatur


 
Ich spare für ein Auto  mache noch ein Führerschein, PC ist nicht #1 oben auf der Liste, #1 ist Arbeit dann ist #2 Freundin dann #3 PC. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nur zwei Noctua Lüfter dazu kaufen und gut ist.
Denn MK-26 werde ich bei Kleinanzeigen oder Ebay verkaufen und gut ist. ^.^ Naja schade einfach


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Meinte er jetzt dich oder mich? wenn er dich meinte, warum zitiert er dann mich? 



Spoiler



Alle noch rest Alkohol im Blut und leicht verwirrt? 



MfG


----------



## ratmal86 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Ich verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile.
Ich werde jedoch noch schlau:
- bester Airflow
- beste und leisteste Kühlung
- leiseste Kühlung
- klatscht unnötig viele Lüfter ins Gehäuse
- PC ist nun drittrangig

Wieso lässt du den PC nicht wie vorher bzw. schraubst die Hälfte der Lüfter in den PC. Mit dem Geld, was du dadurch gespart hättest,  hättest du deine Freundin zum Essen einladen können^^...


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile.
> Ich werde jedoch noch schlau:
> - bester Airflow
> - beste und leisteste Kühlung
> ...


 
Ich hatte vor nur eine Kühlung BISS 350€ einzubauen MAX ^.^ eine WaKü kostet mehr.
Soweit ich weiß kostet schon die Pumpe 80€, dann noch die Graka 70-90€, die CPU ca 50€, da kommen noch Radis so 2x (3x120mm) sind wir schon locker bei 400€+

PS. Drittrangig ? Im Leben ist PC nicht das allerwichtigste, haste das net bemerkt lol ? O.o Ich höre nur ein SEHR SEHR bissl von der Graka, da die NB PLPS bisschen schleifen :/ also die Lager meine ich jetzt.
Ich werde mir für die Graka wie gesagt, 2x 120mm Noctuas kaufen und gut ist. Dann ist auch ende mit PC  PC wird fertig.
Oder ich lasse so ein kleines Plättchen fräsen und baue schnell denn MK26 drauf die zwei Noctuas und super ist ! ^.^

Achso und ich will noch mit ihr auf eigene Wohnung umziehen und da brauche ich Möbel, so ca. 2000€ für Möbel, ca 6000€ für Auto und 1000€ für Führerschein. ^.^


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Es gibt schon gute Sets von Phobya zb ab 150€ wo schon alles dabei ist für die CPU Kühlung, noch ein Waküblock für die Graka dazu und ggf noch ein zweiter Radi und alles ist schick. Und man wäre bei ca 300€.

Und die Phobya Pumpe die dazu ist arbeitet auch sehr leise.

Klick Das einzige was nicht so toll ist sind die Lüfter, aber gedrosselt sind sie auch kaum hörbar. Wobei man mit dem dicken Radi auch locker einen semipassiven Betreib machen könnte. wäre was für dich gewesen, das ab 50°C erst die Radilüfter angehen.  wenn die 50°C überhaupt mal erreicht werden sollten. mein kumpel Kommt mit gedrosselter Pumpe und Lüfter ohne Graka im Kreislauf auf maximal 40°C mit einem AMD!!!


MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Flexsist schrieb:


> Es gibt schon gute Sets von Phobya zb ab 150€ wo schon alles dabei ist für die CPU Kühlung, noch ein Waküblock dazu und ggf noch ein zweiter Radi und alles ist schick. und man wäre bei ca 300€.
> 
> Und die Phobya Pumpe die dazu ist arbeitet auch sehr leise.
> 
> MfG


 
Wenn du willst kannst du mir eine WaKü bauen 
Die Kühler ohne Lüfter kosten insgesamt ca 130€. Schafst du irgendwas für 130€ zu basteln wo die GPU und CPU gekühlt wird ?
Nicht die Schläuche, Befestigungen, Flüssigkeit usw vergessen 
6x 120mm Lüfter hab ich schon ^.^ Ich kann immer noch die Kühler zurückschicken ^.^

ahso die CPU ist doch leise  300rpm @ ca 65°C bei 4x 4Ghz und 0.950Volt.


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Für 130€ nicht, aber für ca. 350€. 

So ganz spontan würd ich dazu greifen (als Sparfuchs):
*Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT ca. 150€
*
*Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 black edition ca. 100€*

Und gff nochmal den selben Radi wie im Phobya set:

*Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2 - Full Copper ca. 60€*


Rechnen wir noch ca. *30€* für Anschlüsse dazu (beim Grakakühler und 2ten Radi) sind wir bei ca. *340€*

Der zweite Radi muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, ich würde ihn an meiner Stelle aber trotzdem lieber haben wollen. 


MfG


----------



## rackcity (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2 - Full Copper ca. 60€

link geht nicht


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Danke für den Hinweis! 

Habs geändert. 

EDIT:

BTW: Wenn man mal die ganzen Teile die in dem Set drin sind einzeln zusamm rechnet ,ist man locker bei über 200€. Somit stellt das Phobya Set eine echte Alternative dar, nicht nur für Wakü-Einsteiger.

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Ist es überhaupt leise ?  (Leiser als die Noctua @ 300rpm ?)


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Was heißt leiser als?

Ich kann dir dazu nix sagen da ich noch nie einen Noctua Lüfter hatte.

Er (mein Kumpel Fegefeuer69) betreibt die Wakü mit gedrosselten NB ELoops (2x B12-PS) & gedrosselter Pumpe, im Idle hört man wie ich finde nicht's. Vielleicht sagt er selber noch was dazu. Aber er ist schreibfaul. Den Account hier musste ich ihm quasi aufzwingen. (Ich hab ihn erstellt, in seinem beisein.)  Foren und so sind für ihn noch Neuland, bzw das regelmässige selber aktiv sein darin. 

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Was heißt leiser als?
> 
> Ich kann dir dazu nix sagen da ich noch nie einen Noctua Lüfter hatte.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bleibe eher bei LuKü  Go Pro


----------



## Fegefeuer69 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Ich betreibe die Lüfter vom Radi(wie von Flexsist beschrieben) mit ca. 900 rpm und die Pumpe(Phobya DC12-220) mit ca.1500 rpm.Zum steuern macht sich Speedfan sehr gut.Hatte sogar meine GTX650ti mit im Kreislauf(mittlerweile durch ne 760 ersetzt) wobwei nur ca.1000-1100 rpm nötig waren,unter Last.Auch meine CPU(FX-8320)kommt hier bei 4Ghz nicht über 40°C.Also klare Kaufempfehlung für das Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT,für ne gute WaKü werden daher etwas mehr als 130€ nötig sein.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*



Fegefeuer69 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe die Lüfter vom Radi(wie von Flexist beschrieben) mit ca. 900 rpm und die Pumpe(Phobya DC12-220) mit ca.1500 rpm.Zum steuern macht sich Speedfan sehr gut.Hatte sogar meine GTX650ti mit im Kreislauf(mittlerweile durch ne 760 ersetzt) wobwei nur ca.1000-1100 rpm nötig waren,unter Last.Auch meine CPU(FX-8320)kommt hier bei 4Ghz nicht über 40°C.Also klare Kaufempfehlung für das Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT,für ne gute WaKü werden daher etwas mehr als 130€ nötig sein.


 
Yo, danke  ich möchte aber max 300rpm im PC haben unter last  bis jetzt hat noch nichts gebrannt


----------



## Flexsist (14. September 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

@* Fegefeuer69*

Du musst aber dazu sagen das du mehr Wert auf gute Temps als auf Lautstärke legst, was nicht heißt das dein Rechner laut ist.

Ich will damit sagen, *BossMode69* könnte für seine zwecke die Lüfter noch weiter drosseln, wie zb seine Noctua auf 300 U/Min. Oder im Idle die Lüfter ganz aus gehen lassen, bis 50°C.

MfG


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (15. November 2014)

*AW: Ultra leiser PC (Project "Death Silence") (350€ Luftkühlung)*

Flexsist, hab ich auch  Unter 50°C dreht bei mir nichts im Sack  Erst ab 50°C drehen die mit 220rpm, dann bis MAX 300.


----------

